# Screenshot Of Contact for Spouse Visa



## darkoman (Jul 21, 2015)

Dear All,

I will be giving screenshots of my Whats App calls to my Wife from Whats App and messages as well. She will also be submitting the FaceTime calls she have made to the two ipods in UK belonging to me and my children and following are my questions.

1 - Have saved her contact with her name, so all the whatsapp call show her name and the date and calls and duration but not her India mobile number, shell I replace her name with her number in my phone so the number shows up for all these contact details?

2 - Do I have to leave the whatsaap messages in there or can I blank them out?

3 - The ipod calls are made from my side and some from her side so she has been calling 2 different ipods on e-mail addresses. these e-mails are registered to my kids, would that be enough evidence or do I have t provide them some sort of proof that these FaceTime accounts belong to my children?

I have send her some gifts and my bank statement will show the transaction paid to the company in India and I have the e-mail of the order confirmation and delivery confirmation as well. Would that be enough. 


How many months of call and chat data needs to be provided as she is in India since end of July and will be apply in January 2016.

Thanking you all in advance for your help.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

1) That should be fine... the UKVI just want to see that you've been in contact with each other for the period of time that you're claiming.

2) While I'd be selective in what content you divulge (i.e. don't send anything that you wouldn't want a complete stranger to read, if they were to have picked up your phone and looked in it), I wouldn't black out any of the content, as it would tend to look suspicious as in "He's blacked out a segment of text... what is he trying to hide?"

That said, I doubt that the ECO is going to stop what they're doing just to read _every_ last detail on your Whatsapp... there's just not enough hours in their work day to do that _and_ get their work done. 

3) That should be o.k. but if you have any other correspondence (Gmail, Hotmail, Yahoo email etc) that can be traced to her, that would be better than ipod calls to a bunch of different (random) email addresses. If you do have email correspondence, you'd only need to print a small sample of the emails from across the time that you're claiming for (i.e. one or two every 6-8 months should be fine). Also, if you have Skype Call records, a few screen shots of that would be fine as well.

4) I'd say send some from every few months from right from the beginning (i.e. July) up until just before you submit her application (i.e. just after New Year). It doesn't need to be every. single. month., but you do need to show proof that you've been in regular contact with each other... said contact could be chat data or email or Skype.


----------



## darkoman (Jul 21, 2015)

WestCoastCanadianGirl : Thank you for your quick reply, it is much appreciated.

We don't email each other as all chat is in Live time using WahtsApp and video calling is through ipods and the ipod e-mail addresses are registered to my kids. I don't use Skype as the servers are heavily busy and the call quality is appallingly poor. 

I will see if I can start e-mailing her and that might help but I am not sure people still correspond with e-mail in this day and age when an instant replies can be attained by other means.

I have been sending her regular maintenance every month through Azimo directly into her bank account and I have record of this on my bank statement and the e-mails from Azimo and also she have her bank statements showing the money coming into her account. Which will telly up perfectly and i hope this will help as well.

Kind regards,


----------



## darkoman (Jul 21, 2015)

Dear Admins,

Do I have to give screen shot of e-mails or the e-mails or printed emails would be accepted.

Also, I have made VOIP calls to her but also to a lot of other numbers in India as I was sending regular gifts to her etc so can I highlight her number among all the numbers in the VOIP call screen shots taken from the VOIP provider website.

She was using the same account to call me and kids so it will show UK number as well in the list and the duration of the calls. Can she highlight that to identify that these calls were made by her to kids and me using the same VOIP account.

Lastly, do the ECO prefer screenshots or printout of the content.

Andy advice would be highly appreciated.

thanks


----------



## darkoman (Jul 21, 2015)

Dear Admins,

Please could someone kindly answer the following question.

Dear Admins,

Do I have to give screen shot of e-mails or the e-mails or printed emails would be accepted.

I have made VOIP calls to my spouse in India but also to a lot of other numbers in India as I was sending regular gifts to her hence calling various number etc so can I highlight her number among all the numbers in the VOIP call screen shots taken from the VOIP provider website.

She was using the same account to call me and kids so it will show UK number as well in the list and the duration of the calls. Can she highlight that to identify that these calls were made by her to kids and me using the same VOIP account.

Do the ECO prefer screenshots of the call records from the phone or printout of the calls records from the VOIP provider website.

Lastly, shell I print the emails we exchanged or shell I take screen shots of the emails and print them, what would be the preference by the ECO.

Any advice would be highly appreciated.

thanks


----------

